# Who thinks the new joker(dark knight) will be better than the old one?



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 28, 2007)

Who thinks heath ledgers joker will be better than jack nicholsons version of the joker?


----------



## Emery (Aug 28, 2007)

There's no telling for me.  They're both two very different versions of the Joker, so...


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 28, 2007)

mmm, Nicholson was perfect, he will be hard to surpass


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 28, 2007)

nicholson was insanely good as joker, and i believe batman 1 was better than begins, but begins probably 2nd best


----------



## SeruraRenge (Aug 28, 2007)

regardless of whether he's better than Jack or not, he'll still be inferior to Mark Hamill.

NO ONE is a better Joker than Mark Hamill.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 29, 2007)

luke skywalker


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 29, 2007)

New guy won't have shit on Jack. Jack has a perfect Joker face, that smile is just scary.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Aug 29, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> luke skywalker



yeah.

Mark Hamill voiced the Joker in all of the animated Batman/Superman/Justice League series.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 29, 2007)

oh...his voice is alright


----------



## SeruraRenge (Aug 29, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> oh...his voice is alright



it's not the voice itself.

It's just how utterly insane he sounds!  Also, he had the perfect laugh.


----------



## JayDotess (Aug 29, 2007)

Not good enough sorry.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 29, 2007)

Lol I like Marks voice the best and Nicholson is the one that creeps me otu the most, not a fan of the new Joker though.


----------



## shadow__nin (Aug 29, 2007)

It will be a complete different joker. I think Jack Nicholson just fit the part so perfect and it will damn hard to be a better joker than he was. Heath has an advantage with newer style of make up and special effects we use today.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Aug 29, 2007)

Whats was the original Joker saying in the movie "Have you ever danced with the devil under a pale moonlight?"


----------



## Seany (Aug 29, 2007)

I have high hopes he'll be on Jack's level ;]


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 29, 2007)

Acidblood7 said:


> Whats was the original Joker saying in the movie "Have you ever danced with the devil under a pale moonlight?"



i always ask that of all my prey


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 29, 2007)

Jack Nicholson is a rather scary man who very well fits what I think should be The Joker, with his energy and tone of voice. Heath Ledger seems to be the nice guy I don't quite see him as being energetic enough to fit the role. Since he is a great actor though I could see him doing a decent job.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 30, 2007)

I wonder if Robin William's could have topped him, had Jack and Warner Bros. not cheated him out of the role...

Anyway, I think Ledger has a shot.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 30, 2007)

masamune1 said:


> I wonder if Robin William's could have topped him, had Jack and Warner Bros. not cheated him out of the role...
> 
> Anyway, I think Ledger has a shot.



Robin Williams wouldve been perfect for the job...PERFECT! Perhaps they shouldve picked him instead of Ledger.


----------



## naruto_bruin (Aug 31, 2007)

Ledger will be different so it's hard to judge.


----------



## Denji (Aug 31, 2007)

Nicholson always seems to capture "crazy" pretty well. That's probably because he's not really acting. 

Anyway, since I've been proven wrong before, I'll withhold judgment on Heath.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 31, 2007)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Robin Williams wouldve been perfect for the job...PERFECT! Perhaps they shouldve picked him instead of Ledger.



He's too old now; Joker is supposedly around Batman's age. A Robin's Joker will have died or gone senile, before Batman reached his peak.

He could have been good for the orginal, but Nicholson and Warner screwed him over.


----------



## Noah (Sep 2, 2007)

When you think of the Joker you think of two people: Jack and Mark Hamil.

I'll bet that after this, Heath will be the third. It won't be "Jack was better" or "No one beats Mark", it'll be "Heath was a goddamn great Joker"

Jack played the criminal part of Joker perfectly.
Mark played the comically insane part perfectly.
Heath....he'll probably do the creepy/messed up part better than either could ever do.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 3, 2007)

Heath Ledger? Naaaah.


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm sure Heath Leger will do ok.

Hmm, I guess I am the only one that thought that Jack was a shitty Joker (or rather, that Batman movie really sucked...).  Whatever.


No one beats Mark Hamill though, .


----------



## Havoc (Sep 3, 2007)

Robin Williams for Joker?

Hell no, that's worse than Ledger.


----------



## Darkhope (Sep 3, 2007)

No. I don't think the new will be better than the old. The old is classic.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 3, 2007)

I lost all respect for Heath Ledger


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 11, 2007)

i think it will
but this kid on my bus said that jack nicholas was the best villan actor ever.
the first one was a good movie i do admit but i think its good they are updating it to the21st century


----------



## rocklee1234 (Oct 12, 2007)

heath i think will do a great job for this joker in this darker story of batman. just saw him in full make up in wizard and i had chills. he is going to capture the psychotic side perfectly. i honestly worry about bat man since he is going against a guy that cut the smile into his own flesh.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 12, 2007)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Who thinks heath ledgers joker will be better than jack nicholsons version of the joker?


I hated the Jack Nicholson joker. If he had done psycho like the Shining then it would have been win.

The thing that screams joker for me is if the person doing it is fucking bat shit crazy. If Heath Ledger can do that and not the crappy style of the days of Adam West, I'd consider it great. But for now I'll reserve judgment and hope for the best.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 15, 2007)

Nicholson wins, but that's because he's the most elite american actor of all times, Ledger will do a very good job too though


Then again, I used to think George Clooney could not mess up batman


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 15, 2007)

masamune1 said:


> He's too old now; Joker is supposedly around Batman's age. A Robin's Joker will have died or gone senile, before Batman reached his peak.



no way were they the same age since joker was a adult when he killed bruce parents


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 15, 2007)

No way Brokeback Mountain comparing to the Jack of all Trades.  Hopefully he'll prove me wrong since I have high hopes for this movie.


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 16, 2007)

It's funny how I see all these things yet unless you were part of the few people who went to Wizard World Chicago that recently passed by you have no clue how Heath Ledger's joker is like. There is no video of the private screening so don't bother looking for it.

I didn't either so until I finally see Heath's joker in action I will hold judgement on it. All I know is it won't be like Jack's joker because it has been stated so many times by Heath himself he is not going to pull off an imitation. Either way I'm looking forward to The Dark Knight despite the wait is still a long way to go.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 16, 2007)

I lost all repsect for Heath Ledger after he did fudgepack mount.. er I mean Brokeback mountain


----------

